# Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich habe bereits mehrfach versucht in der Hohwachter Bucht (habe ein Boot an der Lippe liegen, falls das jemand liest der sich dort auskennt ) mit Naturködermontagen Plattfische vom Boot aus zu fangen. Habe dafür eine Nachläufermontage mit Wattwurm benutzt. Trotzdem ich diverse Stellen abgesucht habe und auch die verschiedensten Untergründe befischt habe, ist es mir bisher nicht gelungen auch nur eine einzige Platte zu überlisten. Gibt es jemanden, der Erfahrungen in der Gegend hat und mir vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps geben kann. Dorsche an der Angel sind ja ganz schön, aber es geht eben nichts über eine lecker Platte aus der Pfanne, oder?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe im voraus

Gruß 

Matze  #h


----------



## detlefb (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

Hi Matze2403,

von Dazendorf aus rausfahren, gerade aus vom rechten Parkplatz bis Du ne Tiefe von 12m erreicht hast.Da ist Sand.
Bilder von den Platten findest Du hier


----------



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

danke für den Tipp detlefb, aber von der Lippe bis nach Dazendorf ist mit meiner Nußschale dann schon ein ganz schönes Ende zu fahren. Es liegt glaube ich nicht an fehlendem Sandgrund, daß ich keine Platten fange. Meine Unfähigkeit sie auf die Planken zu legen hat vermutlich andere Gründe, ich weiß nur leider nicht welche. Bin oft vor Sehlendorf gewesen und dort ist reichlich Sand, aber gefangen habe ich nichts. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es dort keinen Butt gibt, sie werden ja beim Brandungsangeln auch gefangen. Hast Du in der Gegend schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit Plattfisch gemacht?


----------



## elefant (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

Hallo
Ich weiß nur(habe ich mal so aufgeschnappt),daß vor Sehlendorf ein 'Buttloch' wäre.
Die Entfernung vom Ufer ist so,daß sehr gute Werfer es mit einer guten Brandungsrute gerade so erreichen können.So fangen dort die 'Auskenner' ihre Platten bei nicht-brandungsangel-wetter.
Mußt Du mal mit Deinem Echolot alles abtackern... Vielleicht findest du Das..


----------



## detlefb (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

;+ Du angelst vom Boot aus oder, dann ist die Durchläufermontage sicher ok.
Ich fische meist so einen super billig Dänisch Paternoster, zwei Haken an Plastik ummantelten Draht, unten ein 40gr Blei dran, fertig. Runterlassen und driften´, wenn nach ner 1/2 Std nichts geht, wird ein Stückchen weiter gefahren und wieder versucht.

Auch wenn blöd klingt aber der Buttlöffel vom Nordangler bringt dabei auch Butt an den Haken.


----------



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

die Welt ist doch manchmal klein, tatsächlich ein Darryaner im Forum. Dann ist wohl klar, daß Du die Ecke kennst, Elefant. Ich war gestern vor Sehlendorf draußen und habe die Gegend mit dem Echolot abgesucht. Bin bis dicht unter Land gefahren und es ist nicht zu glauben, aber selbst relativ dicht hinter den Badebojen ist es immer noch über 10 Meter tief. Wir haben anfangs bei Ententeich geangelt, aber haben nur Dorsch gefangen (die allerdings in guter Größe). Butt war vollkommen Fehlanzeige. Für mich total unverständlich, da wir die ganze Zeit über reinem Sandgrund waren. Auch später beim Driften mit zunehmenden Wind nur Dorsch, Dorsch, Dorsch. Würde echt was geben, wenn ich endlich wüßte, was die Spezialisten anders machen.

Für mich klingt die Idee Buttlöffel, keineswegs blöd Detlef, warum auch? Wobei ich den vom Nordangler nicht kenne. Werde jetzt mal schauen, ob es hier dazu irgendwelche Erklärungen gibt.

Gruß Matze


----------



## detlefb (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

Such hier im AB nach Buttlöffel


----------



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

leider kein Bild von diesem Buttlöffel zu finden, werde also mal die Page von nordangler besuchen. Vielleicht finde ich da ja die Lösung aller meiner Probleme (stand ja er bietet auch Guiding an, dann lerne ich Buttfangen eben bei ihm.)

Gruß 

Matze


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

@ matze nochmal.

ein kumpel von mir hat sein boot auch in lippe liegen. die fishing mashine.
kennst das zufällig ? waren vor ein paar wochen zu dritt draußen und haben 162 dorsche gehabt.


----------



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

irgendwie sagt der Name mir was, ich meine aber das Boot für das Teil schon fast die falsche Bezeichnung ist, oder? Ist glaube ich ein größeres Ding. Und wenn die 162 Dorsche wegholen brauche ich mich ja nicht zu wundern, warum ich nix fange *gg*


----------



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

und im Gegensatz zu mir scheinen Deine Freunde ihr Echolot wohl auch vernünftig zu beherrschen,aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema in einem anderen Forum )


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

nein ist ein kleines boot von knapp 5 m länge aber mit 175 ps hinten dran. da kommt man schnell zum fisch und kann alle wracks nacheinander abfahren...
war aber echt ein hammer tag. das ging wirklich nur doubletten-weise.
stelle bald mal ein bild davon rein, wenn die entwickelt und eingescant sind.


----------



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

wenn ich das nächste Mal am Hafen bin werde ich danach schauen. Und wenn sie das nächste Mal rausfahren klebe ich Ihnen garantiert am Arsc. Will ja auch mal 162 Dorsche fangen. Sag ihnen sie sollen dann aber den Motor drosseln, wenn sie einen häßlichen Vogel in einer Cresent-Nußschale sehen )


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

deswegen hat er ja extra den motor. er hockt auf seinen wrackkarten wie auf ner goldkiste-verständlicherweise. und es haben schon viele versucht ihm zu folgen :q  aber nie wirklich geschafft.

haben ihn auch schon einige in den angelheften gesehen. letztes jahr war auch wieder ein bericht irgendwo von ihm. der fängt im hochsommer dorsche mit einem durchschnittsgewicht von über 10 pfund. das ist wahnsinn.
kalle heißt er. kennst den ?


----------



## elefant (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

Hallo Matze2403
Der Buttlöffel fängt auch nicht nur gezielt Platte! Wenn gerade viel Dorsch da ist und die Hunger haben,sind die wohl schneller wie die Platten.Wenn wir uns mal sehen,kann ich Dir ja mal einen Buttlöffel zeigen (war ja bei'm <nordangler> damals zum Kurs).
Heute und Morgen habe ich frei....


----------



## Matze2403 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

das machen wir mal elefant, nur leider habe ich die nächsten Tage Besuch zum fischen im Haus, aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben, oder? Bin mal gespannt was das heute wird. Mit Boot geht wegen dem Wind nicht, nu müssen wir irgendwo an den Strand und schauen, was die Platten in der Brandung machen, aber viel Hoffnung habe ich ja nicht. Fischt Du den Buttlöffel eigentlich auch vom Strand aus, oder nur vom Boot?


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

Moin Moin Matze ,
ich bin immer in Höhe von Althohwacht auf Platte gegangen oder Höhe Genueser Schiff . Da haben sich bisher immer Platte rungetrieben . Nur auf die Badegäste sollte mann da Rücksicht nehmen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## elefant (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

@Matze2403:Ich habe noch 'nen 2.Buttlöffel in Reserve...-Können wir ja mal testen.
Wenn man an Platte auf Spinnrutenwurfweite vom Ufer aus 'rankommt,geht es vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Matze2403 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot in der Hohwachter Bucht?*

da wegen des Windes gestern Bootsfischen ja nicht möglich war, sind wir in auf der Seebrücke in Hohwacht gewesen. Absolute Nullnummer. Nur Winzlingsdorsche und noch kleinere Wittlinge, Platte Fehlanzeige. Bin dann aus Verzweiflung mit nem Wobbler in die Brandung geklettert (und nen richtig naschen Ar... geholt) und habe auf Springerfliege einen 45er Dorsch und nen paar kleinere gegriffen. Leider gab dann die Rolle den Geist auf, aber wie gesagt Plattfisch wie immer nichts. Deinen Tipp werde ich mir merken Hornhechteutin, vielleicht erwische ich da dann ja endlich mal welche. Und den Buttlöffel können wir sonst ja auch vom Boot testen, falls die Platten nicht in Wurfweite sind, elefant. Wobei ich sagen muß, Platte damit vom Strand klingt fast noch interessanter, da kann er wirklich beweisen was er kann. Habe gestern einen Versuch mit nem Hechtlöffel als Imitat versucht, aber das ging voll daneben. Hast Du hier in der Gegend denn schon damit vom Strand mit Erfolg gefischt, elefant?

Gruß

Matze


----------

